# Angeln lernen in der Schule



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. Juni 2021)

Von welchem Bundesland ist denn da die Rede? Schulen und Fischerei (insbesondere die Fischerprüfung) sind ja nicht bundesweit einheitlich geregelt. Fände die Idee aber klasse. Fischer machen Schule gibt es ja auch schon ein paar Jahre und das läuft sehr erfolgreich, wie ich immer wieder höre. Einen Angelkurs könnte man wunderbar mit dem Unterrichtsfach „Soziales“ (ehemals Hauswirtschaft) kombinieren. Dann lernen die Schüler den frisch gefangenen Fisch zu filetieren und zuzubereiten. 
Angeln als Wahlfach fände ich etwas übertrieben. Aber eine enge Kooperation zwischen Vereinen und Schulen halte ich schon für eine gute Idee. Die Schulen bieten ja auch Sportunterricht an, aber keinen eigenen Fußballverein (zumindest ist mir keine Schule bekannt).


----------



## Michael.S (9. Juni 2021)

Nur wer soll das machen ? , einer meiner Lehrer damals hat zwar geangelt aber das war auch mehr ein Sonntagsangler , damals konnte mann in der Schule auch noch den Klasse 4 Führerschein machen , ich habe ihn 1975 mit 15 gemacht und muste dann noch warten bis ich 16 wurde , Lehrer war unser Religionslehrer , mann brauchte aber auch keine Fahrstunden damals


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo,


Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Fischer machen Schule gibt es ja auch schon ein paar Jahre und das läuft sehr erfolgreich


Das hat aber vordergründig nichts mit Angeln zu tun, da dies nicht im Lehrplan steht.  Das kommt dann eher mal durch Hintertür, je nachdem wer diese Projekte durchführt.

IN MVP ist das m.W. ja von vornherein auch auf praktisches  Angeln ausgelegt.  



Michael.S schrieb:


> Nur wer soll das machen ?


Da wird der LAV bei Bedarf schon jemand vermitteln. Außerdem ist in MVP der Zugang zum Fischereischein sehr unkompliziert und Kinder bis 13 Jahre dürfen bei Fischereischeininhabern mitangeln.

Ich finde diese AGs jedenfalls besser, als solche, wo Tierrechtler den Kindern ihre Ideologie eintrichtern dürfen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (9. Juni 2021)

Hier bei mir in NL ist das Alltag
Da haben die Kids in der Grundschule schon das Unterrichtfach "Angeln" 
Die Schulklassen besuchen gemeinsam auch schon mal diverse Gewässer und üben sich in der Praxis
Bei mir am Vereinsgewässer sitzen sie sicher auch 3-4 mal im Jahr


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

stelle mir das lustig vor beim Sturm der Entrüstung von irgendwelchen veganen Eltern....

bzw. noch mehr Angler in der Zukunft in Deutschland...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (9. Juni 2021)

moin,

das ist sicher lobenswert, ob sich das durchsetzt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Besser fände ich allerdings, wenn die Kids in der Schule erstmal elementare Dinge lernen: lesen, schreiben, rechnen. Dazu Geschichte, Biologie, Geografie...

Wenn ich daran denke, dass mein Enkel in einem Jahr zur Schule kommt wird mir schon ein wenig flattrig ums Nervenkostüm.

Gruß


----------



## Ladi74 (9. Juni 2021)

Hi Deniz,
wie du richtig sagtest, Aufstand der veganen Eltern...
Ich stell mir grade das Gespräch eines "Angelschülers" mit seinen Hipster- Eltern im Prenzelberg vor.
Schüler: Ab nächste Woche haben wir Angeln im Unterricht.
Eltern: Vater: Angeln? Hab ich mal als Kind gemacht. Total langweilig!
             Mutter: Wo? Am Wasser? Mit Würmern? Ihhhh  Aber, du bekommst doch schon Nachhilfe in Chinesisch, gehst zum Klavierunterricht. Hast du 
                           doch alles gern gemacht.   
Schüler: Mama! Das ist ein Schulfach! Ja, am Wasser. Vielleicht auch mit Würmern. So mit Natur und so. Ausserdem, könnte ich uns dann am vielleicht ein paar Fische fangen, wenn ich den Angelschein habe. Die Fische könnten wir dann essen.

Eltern: Wie willst du denn an das Unterrichtsgewässer kommen? Denk doch mal an deinen ökologischen Fussabdruck! Mit dem Lastenfahrrad fahren wir 
             dich nicht. Wirst langsam zu schwer auf lange Strecken, mit deinen 12Jahren.
            Mutter: Fisch von hier? Ist der nicht verseucht? Aber, letztens, der Lachs aus dem Bio-laden, der war doch gut und ist ökologisch vertretbar.
Schüler: Oooch menno! Ich will auch mal angeln gehen. Der Lachs hat Sch.. geschmeckt 
Eltern: Nix ist! Du nimmst am Angelunterricht nicht teil!  Dafür gibt's ne extra Stunde Ethik und gendergerechte Sprache. 

Ich hab das Ganze zwar überspitzt, aber ein guter Kumpel verkehrt in solchen Kreisen, in Berlin. Alles was ausserhalb vom Kiez ist, ist "terra incognita". Bäume umarmen gilt als Waldpflege. Der 400Eu WE-Einkauf im Bio-Markt ist normal.
Da sieht mein Kumpel mit seinem Job, beim NABU, ganz schön alt aus. 
Zumindest hat er begriffen, dass sein heutiges "grünes" Stadtleben, rein gar nix mit mit seinen grünen Idealen verbindet.


----------



## Finke20 (9. Juni 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Von welchem Bundesland ist denn da die Rede?




Das ist Mecklenburg Vorpommern und unser Landesverband Anglerverband hat dafür einen Mitarbeiter eingestellt  und es gibt ein extra Infomobil für Kinder und Jugendarbeit.





						Verbandsjugend | LAV MV e.V.
					






					www.lav-mv.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2021)

Ladi74 , so sehr überspitzt ist das leider gar nicht.
Die alles besserwissenden Großstadtökos ticken tatsächlich so.
Deshalb finde ich die Aktion mit dem Angelunterricht an Schulen sehr lobenswert


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch,
da hast du recht. Ich dachte, mein grüner Kumpel wollte mich verschei...als er mir paar Storys erzählt hat.
Aber weltfremd scheint ja "in " zu sein.

Hab grade nen Beitrag gesehen, wie eine FFW in S-A um Nachwuchs wirbt. Da gibt's nen praktischen Grundkurs, welcher als Schulunterricht angerechnet  wird.
Deswegen: Daumen hoch! Für Angeln als Schulfach.  Vorher sollten die Kinder, vielleicht, einen Schwimmkurs machen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2021)

Das Problem ist in Deutschland bei solchen Projekten die Konformität zum Tierschutzgesetz. Was wird mit den gefangenen Fischen gemacht? Hier in Mittelfranken sind Fischereivereine regelmäßig Anzeigen von PETA ausgesetzt und man muss bei jedem Kinderangeln irgend ein Schlupfloch konstruieren, um bei der zu 80% eh stattfindenden Anzeige belegen zu können, dass man tierschutzkonform gehandelt hat.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Nur wer soll das machen ?


Hätte ich großen Spaß dran.


----------



## AndiS (12. Juni 2021)

Wenn Kinder ans angeln herangeführt  werden und den vernünftigen Umgang mit Fischen und der Natur lernen, werden in Zukunft peta die Rekruten ausgehen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. Juni 2021)

Bei mir am Vereingewässer in NL muss jeder gefangene Fisch zurückgesetzt werden und die Kids machen sich darüber auch Gedanken
Aber da herrscht vornehmlich die Meinung das es ja besser für den Fisch ist, ihm wieder die Freiheit zu schenken, als ihn zu töten 
In NL sieht man die Angelei auch mit ganz anderen Augen, hier sitzt oft die ganze Familie zusammen am Wasser und es wird geangelt, so bringt man den Kids die Natur und deren Tiere/Fische spielerisch näher
Ich wundere mich sehr oft darüber das mich schon 5 oder 6 jährige Kids ansprechen und mir sagen können um welchen Fisch es sich handelt den ich da gerade gefangen habe
In NL wissen die jüngsten meist schon um welchen Fisch es sich handelt und mit welchen Ködern sie zu fangen sind
In NL entwickeln sich die Kids, bezüglich der Angelei auch ein wenig anders, hier lernt man als Kleinkind schon mit der Stippe umzugehen
In Deutschland steigen Kids meist erst im Alter zwischen 10 bis 14 ins Angeln ein, 1 Jahr später sind die schon Raubfisch oder Karpfen Profis mit eigenem YouTube Kanal, haben in ihrem Leben aber noch nie einen Wurm oder eine Made an den Haken gehangen, geschweige denn mal ein Rotauge gefangen
Nein, in Deutschland ist nicht alles viel schlechter, aber man sollte vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand schauen und ganz wichtig, den Zugang zur Angelei vereinfachen
Angeln ist bei den Kids in NL cool, da würde nie jemand sagen,. Angeln ist doch voll langweilig oder Angler sind Außenseiter und haben keine Freunde


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Juni 2021)

Es ist in Deutschland gar nicht so einfach wie in den Niederlanden. Kinder unter 8 -10 haben ohne Eltern oder Verwandte überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, die Angel auszuwerfen.
Darüber hinaus in Jugendgruppen von Vereinen, die immer weniger werden. Dadurch ergibt sich wieder eine hohe Hemmschwelle.
In der Schule kann der Lehrer nicht einfach das Fach Angeln einführen oder Angelsessions machen. Wenn Aktivitäten am Wasser stattfinden, wird in NRW mindestens ein Rettungsschwimmer vom Lehrer und ein Freischwimmerabzeichen von den Schülern verlangt. Dann gibt es noch den Lehrplan, der eingehalten und durchgeführt werden muss.
Unter diesen Randbedingungen geht fast gar nichts, was sehr traurig ist. Als Kind wollte ich so gerne Angeln, aber ohne Eltern oder Verwandte musste ich bis zum 16-ten Lebensjahr warten, bis ich zufällig einen Großonkel entdeckte, der mich zum Angeln gebracht hat und mir die erste Angel geschenkt hatte.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. Juni 2021)

Früher war alles einfacher  
Ich bin über meinen Opa zum Angeln gekommen, von ihm habe ich auch meine erste Angel geschenkt bekommen
Dann hat man Würmer gesucht, ist unter an die Erft und hat geangelt, da war ich keine 10 Jahre alt
Fischereischein?
Seepferdchen?
Rettungsschwimmer?
Handy?
Nöö, man hat gesagt ich bin zum angeln und gut war es  
Ab und zu musste man ganz schnell einpacken und abhauen weil ein Fischereiaufseher vorbei schaute, war man zu langsam zog er einem schon mal die Ohren lang
Heute zocken viele Kids "Angel" lieber am PC als das sie in der Natur unterwegs sind
Aber ich habe alles richtig gemacht, ich habe in der Natur überlebt, trotz Fischereiaufseher, Killermücken, verseuchten Wasser und saurem Regen


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> muss bei jedem Kinderangeln irgend ein Schlupfloch konstruieren, um bei der zu 80% eh stattfindenden Anzeige belegen zu können, dass man tierschutzkonform gehandelt hat.


Wird bei bei solchen Anzeigen mittlerweile schon die Beweislast umgekehrt?

Normalerweise muss die Anklage doch die Schuld des Beklagten beweisen und nicht umgekehrt, der Beklagte seine Unschuld.


----------



## AndiS (12. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Früher war alles einfacher
> Ich bin über meinen Opa zum Angeln gekommen, von ihm habe ich auch meine erste Angel geschenkt bekommen
> Dann hat man Würmer gesucht, ist unter an die Erft und hat geangelt, da war ich keine 10 Jahre alt
> Fischereischein?
> ...


Aber leider haben sich die Zeiten geändert und wenn die Eltern auch nur noch auf ihr Handy gucken...wird man wohl kaum von denen das angeln lernen. Bleibt zu hoffen,  das angeln im Unterricht mit einfließt und man begeisterte Kinder/ Jugendliche dadurch hervorkommen.  Je mehr sich für den Lebensraum Wasser/ Gewässer  interessieren,  desto besser. Auch das sich der Mensch,  oder große Teile davon, nicht mehr von der Natur entfremdet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hätte ich großen Spaß dran.





De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich sehr oft darüber das mich schon 5 oder 6 jährige Kids ansprechen und mir sagen können um welchen Fisch es sich handelt den ich da gerade gefangen habe


klasse!
Hier in Deutschland können die Lehrer dieser Kids nicht einmal eine Eiche von einer Buche unterscheiden, erteilen aber Bio-Unterricht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. Juni 2021)

Ich finde es immer befremdlich wenn man als Eltern davon ausgeht die Lehrer und die Schule müssten den Kindern alles beibringen
Wenn ich meinem Kind die Natur näher bringen möchte oder eben das Angeln, dann fahre ich mit den Kids raus in die Natur oder ans Wasser, verlasse mich aber nicht darauf das man ihnen in der Schule die Natur näher bringt oder sie zum Angeln bewegt
Ich habe in der Schule kaum etwas gelernt, das war (in meinen Augen) blödsinniger Kram von dem man im späteren Leben kaum etwas brauchte
Zu meiner Schulzeit musste man noch Gedichte auuswendig lernen und singen können, Noten lesen und Blockflöte spielen, achja, Schönschrift und stricken gab es auch noch  
Und nein, ich war weder auf der Waldorf, noch auf der Montessori Schule
Meinen Sohn habe ich mit zum Angeln genommen da war er 4 oder 5 Jahre alt, da hat er seine ersten Fische selber gestippt
Ich kann mich noch an eine U-Untersuchung beim Kinderarzt erinnern, da zeigte der Arzt ihm Bilder von Tieren und Fischen
Er konnte Hecht und Karpfen beim Namen nennen und der Arzt war verblüfft was er alles für Tiere kennt
Das funktioniert aber auch nur wenn man seinen Kindern spielerisch alles näher bringt und sie nicht vor der Glotze abstellt oder ihnen einen Gamboy in die Hand drückt
Es ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl in glückliche Kinderaugen zu schauen wenn sie stoz ihren ersten Fisch an der Angel haben
Genau diesen Augenblick möchte ich mit meinem Kind erleben, das muss mir kein Leherer abnehmen


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> das muss mir kein Leherer abnehmen


Dass Schule eigentlich in erster Linie Bildungszwecke erfüllen soll und die Eltern dort nicht ihre  Erziehungsaufgaben erledigen lassen sollten, sehe ich auch so.

Aber was ist mit all den Kindern und Jugendlichen die weder im Familien- noch im Bekanntenkreis nen Angler haben?

Das dürfte in DE wahrscheinlich die weitaus überwiegende Mehrheit sein.

Für diese Kids sind solche Projekte vielleicht die einzige Chance mit dem Angeln auf legale Weise in Berührung zu kommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juni 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wird bei bei solchen Anzeigen mittlerweile schon die Beweislast umgekehrt?
> 
> Normalerweise muss die Anklage doch die Schuld des Beklagten beweisen und nicht umgekehrt, der Beklagte seine Unschuld.



Man erhält im Fall der Anzeige einen Brief der Staatsanwaltschaft mit der Auffordering, sich zum Sachverhalt zu äußern. Macht man da Fehler, hat man das erste Problem, da die Äußerungen im Fall einer Anklage als Beweismittel gewertet werden können. Man sollte also einen Anwalt einschalten, der Geld kostet und man muss Zeit investieren. Gleichzeitig muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Gegenseite Fotos gemacht hat und der Anzeige beilegt (da reicht ein toter Fisch oder ein zerstörtes Vogelnest. Hatten wir hier alles schon). Das muss man dann alles entkräften. Stress und Aufwand liegen am angezeigten Verein, und da reden wir erst mal noch gar nicht von einer Klage, sondern von deren Verhinderung. Im Fall einer Anklageerhebung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft steigt der Stress noch erheblich. Ich führe in meinem Verein jedenfalls kein Kinderangeln durch, da hier zu viele Spinner (bevorzugt mit akademischen Titeln) rumlaufen, die nur einen Vorwand für Anzeigen suchen. 

In einem Teich hier in der Gegend lagen kürzlich 2 tote Biber. Bei einer toten Oma wäre die Hysterie und der Aktionismus geringer gewesen. Hat sich am Ende als vermuteter Blitzschlag herausgestellt (nach der Obduktion der Biber.) Die ganze Aktion hat vermutlich tausende Euro gekostet.


----------



## bobbl (13. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> klasse!
> Hier in Deutschland können die Lehrer dieser Kids nicht einmal eine Eiche von einer Buche unterscheiden, erteilen aber Bio-Unterricht.


Diese Aussage halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn. 

Ich fände es sehr schön eine Angel AG anzubieten, allerdings ist das praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Für sowas gibt's schlicht und ergreifend keine Lehrerstunden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juni 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Diese Aussage halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn.


Nun, so habe ich es selbst erlebt.
Und das ich als Vater mich erdreistete, den Sachverhalt richtig zu stellen, brachte meiner Tochter nur Schwierigkeiten ein.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Gegenseite Fotos gemacht hat und der Anzeige beilegt


Alles klar. 

Ich ging  davon aus, dass die meisten Anzeigen vom Schreibtisch aus aufgrund von Meldungen in den Medien erfolgen.

Wenn es konkrete Tatvorwürfe mit Zeugenaussagen oder angeblichen Beweisen gibt, sollte man die natürlich entkräften können.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo,


bobbl schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt's schlicht und ergreifend keine Lehrerstunden.


Du redest wahrscheinlich über Bayern, nicht über MVP.  Ich habe den Eindruck, dass man in MVP dem Angeln gegenüber grundsätzlich positiver und aufgeschlossener ist.



bobbl schrieb:


> Diese Aussage halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn.


Bei Lehrern gibt es solche und solche, bei Anglern auch.


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2021)

...


----------



## Ladi74 (13. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun, so habe ich es selbst erlebt.
> Und das ich als Vater mich erdreistete, den Sachverhalt richtig zu stellen, brachte meiner Tochter nur Schwierigkeiten ein.


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Mein Neffe sollte im Sachkundeunterricht ein Referat über den Hasen halten. Hat er gemacht! Gab ne 4, weil er angeblich das Thema verfehlt hat. Die Nachfrage bei der Lehrerin ergab, sie wollte ein Referat über das Kaninchen.   
Resultat: Die 4 blieb:-( , aber die Lehrerin kennt jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Hase und Karnickel.;-)))


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen Hase und Karnickel


Hase gibt's in Deutschland 
Karnickel in Spanien.... 


... auf den Teller


----------



## Frankenstone (13. Juni 2021)

Völlig geniale Sache. Ich würde sofort 50 Jahre zurückspulen  und ne 1 kassieren...


----------



## Frankenstone (13. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hase gibt's in Deutschland
> Karnickel in Spanien....
> 
> 
> ... auf den Teller


Nicht ganz richtig. Hasen gibts hier in meiner Heimatregion eher weniger. Kanninchen schon genug. Musst sie nur finden.
Früher konnte man sich allerdings eher wirklicher Besrände erfreuden, heute muss man suchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

In Deutschland gibt es sowohl Hasen, als auch Kaninchen.
Diese auseinander zu halten ist nicht schwer , dass sollte einem Lehrer/in schon zuzumuten sein.
Hasen und Kaninchen unterscheiden sich biologisch schon grundsätzlich. Hasen = Nestflüchter werden behaart und sehend in einer Nestmulde , Sasse genannt geboren. Kaninchen werden nackt und blind in selbst gegrabenen Höhlen geboren.
Und noch einiges mehr


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

Hasen können übrigens 2 Schwangerschaften gleichzeitig austragen.
d.h. wenn sie heute gebären, sind sie gleichzeitig schon wieder in der 2ten Schwangerschaftswoche.
Das gibt es bei Kaninchen nicht


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ladi74 , *so sehr überspitzt ist das leider gar nicht.
> Die alles besserwissenden Großstadtökos ticken tatsächlich so.*
> Deshalb finde ich die Aktion mit dem Angelunterricht an Schulen sehr lobenswert



AnnaLena´s Fan-base .

Erst wird der Spritpreis verdoppelt , dann der Veggie day Pflicht.

Zum Schluss ersetzt das Lastenrad sämtliche (Auto)Mobile - verpflichtend per Gesetz natürlich.

Schon erstaunlich, wie die reine Gesinnung Wahlen mit entscheidet, da wird die reine Inkompetenz noch zum 

KanzlerKanditat*Inn.    Verrückt .

R.S.


----------

